# Floating Cabin trip 6-14-20



## speck&spot (Jun 27, 2016)

Just spent 2 nights on a floater in Baffin Bay with my son, a buddy from work and his 2 boys. My buddy and his boys went on a guided trip Friday morning, and caught 9 keeper trout on croaker. The rest of the time we drifted and wade fished along the tide gauge and point of rocks, and a few other spots and caught several nice redfish and some black drum. Weather was perfect all weekend, light winds in the morning and 10-15 in the afternoon. water in excellent shape. We had a blast and already want to go back. About a 30 minute boat ride from JFK causeway. I f you are looking for a nice floating cabin to stay in, and a great host and guide, I strongly recommend Capt. David Lowry and his cabin. Baffincabins.com, 361-360-1903.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Great trip! That's my kind of vacation.


TWG


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Outstanding trip!!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Was there decent fishing in the lights at night? I always assume there would be. I would love to do a cabin trip.


----------



## semipro (Aug 14, 2006)

Good idea ,I need to do that


----------



## speck&spot (Jun 27, 2016)

Aggieangler said:


> Was there decent fishing in the lights at night? I always assume there would be. I would love to do a cabin trip.


Yes, every cast, sometimes two at a time. Mostly schoolies though. The guide sent me a picture of a 42" redfish caught the next night after we left from the cabin.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Man that looks like an awesome time with y'alls sons.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

That looks like a great time.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

speck&spot said:


> Yes, every cast, sometimes two at a time. Mostly schoolies though. The guide sent me a picture of a 42" redfish caught the next night after we left from the cabin.


Sometimes catching a bunch of schoolies is fun, just for all the bites. Beats the hell outta locked up in the house fearin the rona!


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

speck&spot said:


> Yes, every cast, sometimes two at a time. Mostly schoolies though. The guide sent me a picture of a 42" redfish caught the next night after we left from the cabin.


I'm surprised the guide didn't tell you to get away from schoolies and onto some nice keepers to cast just outside of the lights ... but it looks like you did a fine job otherwise ...
.


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

Looks like y'all had a great time.... One of my bucket list of things to do !


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

That looks like a great time, need to check into doing that ! Thanks for posting a report.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

acoastalbender said:


> I'm surprised the guide didn't tell you to get away from schoolies and onto some nice keepers to cast just outside of the lights ... but it looks like you did a fine job otherwise ...
> .


The last time I did some fishing under the lights, we were overrun with Ladyfish. Once those things get around, you can generally forget about catching anything else.


----------



## speck&spot (Jun 27, 2016)

Didn't catch any of those, which was fine with me. I hope David's cabin survived the storm. When I checked on Saturday morning, the projected track was right in line with the area his cabin is in. There are probably about 10-15 cabins on the water right there, with several more structures on the small islands around there. Anyone know if there was major damage in that area? I haven't heard.


----------



## Willkk (Feb 6, 2018)

Definitely interested in doing this. I am completely unfamiliar with Baffin and scared to death of the infamous rocks. Were you guys familiar with the area? Did they give you a safe track? Did you guys wade most of the trip or actually drift in the boat?


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Willkk said:


> Definitely interested in doing this. I am completely unfamiliar with Baffin and scared to death of the infamous rocks. Were you guys familiar with the area? Did they give you a safe track? Did you guys wade most of the trip or actually drift in the boat?


Good questions. I'm also interested in doing this but I'm not familiar with the area.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

BDGreen said:


> Good questions. I'm also interested in doing this but I'm not familiar with the area.


what they said. maybe we should have a 2cool gathering:cheers:


----------



## speck&spot (Jun 27, 2016)

My buddy and his boys actually had a guided trip the 1st morning with the same guy that owns the cabin. So, yes we fished some of the spots they went to, but he also pointed out other areas to fish , some less than 200 yards or so from the cabin. He doesn't mind showing you where to go. We drifted some areas that they went to, but waded mostly around that tide gauge, further up in the bay. Yes there are rocks, but if you watch boat traffic, they stayed pretty close to the north shoreline, up on plane and had no problems. Any good map of the area will show you the good areas to fish and where most of the underwater obstacles are. Point of rocks, Point Penascal, and the tide gauge are all good areas to fish. Honestly, there aren't too many places you wont catch fish. I do recommend a good fish finder that shows contour and depth, it will come in handy. My buddy has a 22' baystar, and we had zero problems. Just be cautious until you get used to the area.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

How far did you have to run from where you put in and is there a safe place to leave my truck & trailer?


----------



## speck&spot (Jun 27, 2016)

We left from JFK causeway in Corpus. 30 minute boat ride straight down the intracoastal. There are 2 or 3 boat ramps right under the causeway with plenty of parking. I cant vouch for your truck being safe though, as they do not not have any security there, and there was a guy who had his tailgate stolen over the weekend. Another option is to go to Padre Island National Seashore and launch from Bird Island Basin. Cuts the boat ride in half, and probably safer. Problem is cost to park. $20 to enter park, and $5 per night to park at the basin. Hope this helps.


----------

